# MS Exchange & Outlook Error 0x80040600



## dor.sayalak (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey all,

Got a user who's experiencing a problem when they click on the "Send and Receive" button. It goes through it's normal process and then when it get's to when it finishes, it reports an error. It says Microsoft Exchange Server has encountered and Unknown Error 0x80040600.

Has anyone encountered this error before?


----------



## Wasjet (Feb 22, 2008)

There is a solution at http://support.microsoft.com/kb/814441 but in true microsoft style this is not fully complete answer and only works if you have your mail delivered to an outlook.pst file on your local PC.

If you have mail delivered to your exchange server and have no local outlook.pst file then teh problem usually lies in your deleted items file or your sent messages file or your inbox.

The only solution is to empty each one in term, reboot outlook and see if this clears the problem. The easiest way to empty the sent or inbox is to archive up to date and then teh messages will still be accessible to you (but no longer backed up by your server)

Hope this helps

Wasjet


----------



## krifje (Jun 17, 2008)

If you have mail delivered to your exchange server and have no local outlook.pst file then this error occurs only when the Exchange mailbox set to use cached Exchange mode. Then all mail from the Exchange server is syncronized to a .ost file on the computer. 
To find the file you just search your computer for *.ost

To complete the following you should be connected to the network where your exchange server is.
Shut down Outlook and simply just delete your .ost file (make shure it is yours and not another user hwo has a profile on the computer). You can also move (not copy) the file to another location and delete it when you have scecked that everything is OK.
Then you can open Outlook again and let Outlook/Exchange automaticaly rebuild your .ost file.
Te error will now be gone.

Good luck :up:


----------

